# rtadvd and VLANs



## awyeah (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm trying to get rtadvd working on one of my VLANs.  This is 9.0-RELEASE.

The VLAN interface I'm trying to enable it on is lan0.101:



```
lan0.101: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        ether 6c:62:6d:80:ac:c8
        inet 10.1.1.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.1.1.255
        inet6 fe80::6e62:6dff:fe80:acc8%lan0.101 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xe
        inet6 2001:xxx:x:xxx::4 prefixlen 64
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        vlan: 101 parent interface: lan0
```

Here's my rtadvd.conf:



```
lan0.101:\
        :tc=default:
```

And the relevant parts of my rc.conf:



```
ifconfig_lan0_ipv6="inet6 2001:xxx:x:xxx::3 prefixlen 64"
ifconfig_lan0_101_ipv6="inet6 2001:xxx:x:xxx::4 prefixlen 64"
ipv6_gateway_enable="YES"
rtadvd_enable="YES"
rtadvd_interfaces="lan0.101"
```

It sends out router advertisements, but instead of advertising itself with the proper 2001:xxx:x:xxx::4 address, it advertises the link-local fe80::6e62:6dff:fe80:acc8%lan0.101 address.

So, for example, on my Windows 7 machine, I get the following:


```
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::6e62:6dff:fe80:acc8%18
```

However, it does get an IPv6 address that's in the proper 2001 subnet.

Is this a bug with rtadvd and VLANs or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2012)

awyeah said:
			
		

> It sends out router advertisements, but instead of advertising itself with the proper 2001:xxx:x:xxx::4 address, it advertises the link-local fe80::6e62:6dff:fe80:acc8%lan0.101 address.
> 
> So, for example, on my Windows 7 machine, I get the following:
> 
> ...


This appears to be the correct behavior. I get the same thing.

I do remember a few version ago it would advertise the global IPv6 address of the router but somewhere along the line this changed. Still works though.


----------

